# Help with recommended HD for TIVO ROAMIO SERIES 5



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

I have been reading "posts" on "Cloning" and "DIY 10TB ROAMIO". I am " Computer Literate" for years. I have found the " TIVO FORUM" recommnation on a "Cloning Dock", like the "SYBA USB 3.0 2.5" & 3.5" Dual bay Black SATA III, HDD Docking Station for Easy Clone and Backup, CL-ENC50060".
We are now asking for help to using a 10TB WD101EFAX HD or suggestions of a better model HD.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Best be aware of the type of drive you would use because there are 2 types, CMR and SMR, and SMR should be avoided.

Drives that work would be the WD Red Plus line, but there is a chance it may not when it ends in EFAX.
Any dock should work, USB3 would be faster than USB2, but it may be a small difference.

You should know that it can take a long time, even overnight to complete.

BTW, you don't need to create a new thread for the same type of posting like you did earlier.


----------



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

ThAbtO said:


> Best be aware of the type of drive you would use because there are 2 types, CMR and SMR, and SMR should be avoided.
> 
> Drives that work would be the WD Red Plus line, but there is a chance it may not when it ends in EFAX.
> Any dock should work, USB3 would be faster than USB2, but it may be a small difference.
> ...


Great, and thank you for the info! I will begin looking "Avoiding the SMR Drives".
The time factor is not an issue, because if successful, it will be awhile before I may even need to Upgrade again.
Thanks so much!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Other drives that would work are models of drives that end in PURX or PURZ. These are surveillance purpose drives.


----------



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

bernielonnie1958 said:


> Great, and thank you for the info! I will begin looking "Avoiding the SMR Drives".
> The time factor is not an issue, because if successful, it will be awhile before I may even need to Upgrade again.
> Thanks so much!


One quick question, the WD WD101KFBX Red Plus Pro, and is a 7200rpm. From my past reading on TIVO FORUM, it should be a 5400rpm Drive. I may not have looked far enough, but is 5400rpm recommended and 7200 is acceptable?
Thank you


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Red Pro should be avoided as 7200+ RPM drives make more heat.


----------



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

bernielonnie1958 said:


> One quick question, the WD WD101KFBX Red Plus Pro, and is a 7200rpm. From my past reading on TIVO FORUM, it should be a 5400rpm Drive. I may not have looked far enough, but is 5400rpm recommended and 7200 is acceptable?
> Thank you


I see that you added more info, great and will look into WD PURZ HD.
Thanks again.


----------



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

bernielonnie1958 said:


> I see that you added more info, great and will look into WD PURZ HD.
> Thanks again.


Good morning,
I certainly appreciate all of the help and information.
Regarding to steer clear of the WD Hard Drives with "EFAX" at the end of the Model Number.
I looked for "WD RED PLUS" HD's and all that I found has the "EFAX" at the end of the WD Model number.
"Keeping in Mind", the "Best Hard Drive" would have the 5400rpm, with CMR Technology?
"With Further Research", I found a Website: 
"List of WD CMR and SMR hard drives (HDD) - NAS Compares", at:
List of WD CMR and SMR hard drives (HDD) - NAS Compares.
On this site the WD101EFAX is listed as "WD RED". (CAN THIS BE TRUSTED)
Looking elsewhere, like eBay it is listed as both "WD RED AND WD RED PLUS".
On eBay the "WD RED" WD101EFAX in the Product Description as 5400rpm with NASware 3.0 technology. (MAYBE DON'T TRUST THIS PRODUCT)
On eBay the "RED PLUS" WD101EFAX in the Product Description as 5400rpm and Seller States "REST ASSURED WITH CMR TECHNOLOGY". (MAYBE DON'T TRUST THIS PRODUCT)
One on eBay is listed as "WD Red Plus 10TB NAS Hard Drive 5400 RPM Class SATA 6Gb/s, CMR, 256MB Cache". (MAYBE CAN TRUST THIS PRODUCT?)
On "NEW EGG'S" Website, the WD101EFAX is listed as "WD RED PLUS", 5400rpm, SMR Technology. (DON'T TRUST THIS PRODUCT FOR CERTAINTY)
In short, am I going in the right direction or wasting time?
I want to go to a 10tb hard drive as an upgrade, then use our current 4tb hard drive as an external, with all of the extra e-sata enclosures I have.
I understand that you are not responsible in anyway for my final decision, but let me know I am on the right track or need to look further.
Thank you.


----------



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

bernielonnie1958 said:


> Good morning,
> I certainly appreciate all of the help and information.
> Regarding to steer clear of the WD Hard Drives with "EFAX" at the end of the Model Number.
> I looked for "WD RED PLUS" HD's and all that I found has the "EFAX" at the end of the WD Model number.
> ...


Here is the Data Info from Western Digital Website.
Please tell me what you think.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

bernielonnie1958 said:


> We are now asking for help to using a 10TB WD101EFAX HD or suggestions of a better model HD.


All WD 10TB drives are CMR as of this time. Many are 7200RPM. Will still work. Even the so called 5400 WD 10TB are most likely just Ultrastar 7200RPM data center drives toned down to 5400RPM. Don't have to worry about EFAX with 10TB, only the 2-6TB. Or just go with Purple.

Looks like the 10TB Red Plus is 7200RPM. So might as well go with Purple. Purple is AV firmware. Red Plus is NAS firmware. A Tivo is an AV device, not a multiple drive NAS. Both will work, but if you ever need customer support WD would be more likely to help if using an AV firmware drive in an AV device (Tivo). If you tell them you are using a NAS drive in an AV device they may not provide the support you want.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

This link for footnote #9

https://shop.westerndigital.com/too...uct-brief-western-digital-wd-red-plus-hdd.pdf


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

WD has been playing with model numbers within the same line (like Purples and Red/Red Plus). The WD100PURZ was/is 5400 RPM. Newer WD101PURZ or WD102PURZ list as 7200RPM. Again though, the WD100PURZ is probably just the Ultrastar toned down to 5400RPM.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

WVZR1 said:


> See this document and footnote #9. I've been trying to get WD to respond to me for 7+ days regarding a purchase directly from them.
> 
> I posted a link to WD info maybe last Fri/Sat
> 
> product-brief-western-digital-wd-red-plus-hdd.pdf


Yeah I saw that and replied to you, did you read my response?


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> Yeah I saw that and replied to you, did you read my response?


It really matters NOT your thoughts. I bought 8TB WD Direct and advertised as 5400 GF Sale, I waited 25 or so days for delivery, mine 3 Dec 2020 date and the document I mentioned and posted several days ago that's dated late NOV says regardless of what's advertised it's likely 7200. footnote #9 that document. I ain't looking to argue/discuss/dispute. I've had replies from 3 WD CSR and they've not directly answered the question.

I asked them straight out if I should have bought 6TB with the 5700RPM and they thought I said I was shipped a 6TB. I've had a tough time with them and communication. I don't speak so I can't call. Emails don't seem to go to the previous CSR that responded. It's a mess. Mine's been installed for several days and who knows. It's in a Roamio and not an enclosure so I guess it could be said that I ain't alarmed.


----------



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

bernielonnie1958 said:


> Here is the Data Info from Western Digital Website.
> Please tell me what you think.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

bernielonnie1958 said:


> Thanks for the help.


Thanks for all of the information. Look like WD is not being clear, to say the least.
I will keep looking. Apparantly, for the TIVO Roamio Series 5, the issue to the 7200rpm is related, Heat in the TIVO, Available Power, Video Quality of Recording and Playback, from what I have read.
Is that some of the problems? 
Thanks again.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

WVZR1 said:


> It really matters NOT your thoughts. I bought 8TB WD Direct and advertised as 5400 GF Sale, I waited 25 or so days for delivery, mine 3 Dec 2020 date and the document I mentioned and posted several days ago that's dated late NOV says regardless of what's advertised it's likely 7200. footnote #9 that document. I ain't looking to argue/discuss/dispute. I've had replies from 3 WD CSR and they've not directly answered the question.
> 
> I asked them straight out if I should have bought 6TB with the 5700RPM and they thought I said I was shipped a 6TB. I've had a tough time with them and communication. I don't speak so I can't call. Emails don't seem to go to the previous CSR that responded. It's a mess. Mine's been installed for several days and who knows. It's in a Roamio and not an enclosure so I guess it could be said that I ain't alarmed.


I don't know what you mean, I tried explaining what is going on with WD, the Red Plus/Pro/Purple etc. That they are all most likely Ultrastar Data center drives with different firmwares and some toned down to 5400RPM from 7200RPM. Maybe my "thoughts/facts" do not matter to you, I won't bother in the future.


----------



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

tommage1 said:


> I don't know what you mean, I tried explaining what is going on with WD, the Red Plus/Pro/Purple etc. That they are all most likely Ultrastar Data center drives with different firmwares and some toned down to 5400RPM from 7200RPM. Maybe my "thoughts/facts" do not matter to you, I won't bother in the future.


Sorry, I am new to TIVO Community and did not want to "ruffle anyone's feathers" at all.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

bernielonnie1958 said:


> Sorry, I am new to TIVO Community and did not want to "ruffle anyone's feathers" at all.


Not you, it was someone else I was replying to. Perhaps I quoted the wrong post when I replied, it definitely was not you


----------



## bernielonnie1958 (Jan 26, 2018)

tommage1 said:


> Not you, it was someone else I was replying to. Perhaps I quoted the wrong post when I replied, it definitely was not you


Thanks for the assistance and information.
It has opened my thought process of finding and eventually trying, a hard drive.
I have located one at Walmart Online and if in my testing and evaluating I find it won't work, Walmart will take it back within 14 days.
I will let TIVO FORUM know the model and the results.
Thanks


----------

